# جسد المسيح المادي إلى أين ذهب؟ I_Want_Truth



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

*السلام والنعمة ليكي أستاذة  I_Want_Truth وأهلا وسهلا بك في منتدى الكنيسة العربية وبإذن المسيح تلاقي الرد على كل ما يدور في عقلك وقلبك..

أحب أجاوب على سؤال حضرتك :







أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *انا يا جماعة عضوة جديدة معاكوا . و دى اول مشاركة ليه
> 
> باتمنى ابقى خفيفة عليكوا **
> 
> ...


*


عندما نقول أن المسيح قام بجسد ممجد فنحن نقصد ان نفس الجسد الذي كان مادياً أثناء حياة المسيح على الأرض هو نفسه أصبح ممجداً اي فوق المادة، ولا نقول بجسد آخر أخذه المسيح، بل هو نفس الجسد ولكنه ممجد..

بطريقة أبسط، المسيح ليس له جسدين منفصلين، له جسد واحد، عندما كان على الأرض مع التلاميذ قبل القيامة، كان جسد عادي مثلنا تماما ولكن بدون خطية بالطبع، وبعد القيامة أصبح هذا الجسد نفسه (وليس غيره) أصبح ممجداً، لذا فنجيب على سؤال حضرتك بان الجسد المادي أخذ صفة المجد (أي البعد عن الأرضيات)..


أتمنى أن يكون جوابي واضحاً.. سلام ملك السلام معك..
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

الجسد الترابي   المدفون    يتحول  إلى    جسد  نورانى ممجد-  بقدرة الله تعالى  -  فى لحظة إتحاده  بالروح   قيد عملية القيامة -البعث -النشور
ذات  نفس الجسد   يتغير فى طبيعته وشكله ومضمونه  
مثال  تعليمى تبسيطى  تقريبي  تشبيهى 
سؤال  أين ذهبت   حبة القمح  بلونها وشكلها وقوامها بعد  دفنها فى التربة الطينية  وريها بالماء العذب لمدة 4 أسابيع .  مثلاً -  ألان لدينا   عود أخضر طوله يعد بالبوصات وله أوراق طولية هل هذه  هى هى  بنفسها  القمحة  التى زرعناها ؟ وكيف اختلف ال morphology
 لمزيد     من الاستفادة ندرس  معا الاصحاح 15 من الرسالة الاولى لكنيسة كورنتوس


----------



## the shepherd (20 أبريل 2012)

لا استطيع ان اضيف الكثير الي ما ذكره الاخوة من توضيحات حول جسد السيد الميح الممجد​ 
فكما قال الاخوة جسد المسيح المادي لم يتلاشي و لكنه تمجد او معني اخر لم يعد في حالة اخلاء " اخفاء مجد اللاهوت " فاصبحت الالوهية مرئية في جسده المبارك .
( و لتقريب الصورة يمكن تخيل مصباح بزجاج شفاف . فالزجاج الشفاف يسمح برؤية جوهر - مجد - الضوء من خلاله . و علي الارض يمكن اعتبار هذا الزجاج - غلاف الخارجي - معتم و كان يحجب رؤية ما بداخله - بارادة الرب يسوع بالطبع )​ 

*اما عن المكان - اين هو جسد السيد المسيح الممجد ؟ - فهو ما يخبرنا به الكتاب المقدس*​ 
" بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، _جلس عن يمين _العظمة في الأعالي " (عب1: 2، 3) 
" لأن المسيح لم يدخل إلى أقداس مصنوعة بيد أشباه الحقيقية بل إلى السماء عينها ليظهر الآن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا "
" بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي " (عب 1: 3)
" وأما رأس الكلام، فهو أن لنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا، قد جلس في يمين عرش العظمة في السموات " (عب 8: 1)​ 

*و بالطبع فان اليمين رمزية و تشير للقوة و المجد كما فسرها كثير من الاباء الان . و لك ما يغيب عن اذهاننا هو الحقيقية المكانية لجسد الرب الممجد .*
*فان كان الرب يسوع غير محدود بلاهوته لكن الناسوت محدود و يجب ان يتواجد ف يمكان محدد فهو لا يملأ الكل .*
*و هذا ما توضحه لنا عقيدة الفداءو الكفارة في فهمنا للايات السابقة و غيرها . ان جسد السيد المسيح الممجد منذ صعوده الي السموات كان و مازال متواجد في الاقداس السماوية يقوم بعمله كالكاهن و الذبيحة و الشفيع الحقيقي الوحيد امام الله الاب .*
*و هولم يغادر الاقداس قط منذ صعوده كما شرح الاباء . فكل ظهوراته بعد العهود هي كظهورات العهد القديمو ليست بالجسد الممجد الحقيقي الذي ذُبح لاجلنا .*
*و مغادره السيد المسيح بالجسد الممجد للاقداس السماوية سيحدث فقط في مجيئة الثاني *
( هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض.نعم آمين ) (رؤيا 1: 7) ​ 
فمجد الجسد الحقيقي سيُري من في الارض كلها عند نزول اليها كما يري مجد الشمس كل سكان الارض .​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2012)

[اليوم تكون معى فى فردوس النعيم]

[أنا ذاهب لأعد لكم مكاناً ، ومتى أعددته آتى وآخذكم أيضاً فتكونون معى]

هذا هو المكان الذى فيه الجسد الممجد -جسد القيامة الممجد- المتحد به اللاهوت بلا إفتراق

فى فردوس النعيم ، مثلما قال هو

وهناك يذهب القديسون ، ليكونوا معه إلى الأبد ، فى فرح لا يُنطق به ، ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذن ، وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر

هذا ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه ، وهو أعده لهم بفدائه العظيم


----------

